# Jay Lucas



## cih1355 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm reading an apologetics book by Jay Lucas called, _Ask Them Why_. The book discusses how to ask unbelievers questions for the purpose of uncovering the assumptions or presuppositions of their worldview. The book contains various hypothetical conversations between a believer and an unbeliever. 

Lucas mentioned that he debated an atheist on a college campus in March 1997. Lucas wrote a letter to the philosophy department of a college asking if he could debate one of the faculty members concerning the existence of God. Instead of choosing one of the faculty members to debate Lucas, the philosophy department chose to have their brightest student debate Lucas. In the debate, Lucas argued that reason and logic assumes God's existence. When atheists use reason and logic to argue against Christianity, they are using something that only makes sense in the Christian worldview. They are using borrowed capital. If atheism is true, then there could be no such thing as reason or the laws of logic. Lucas said that his opponent was unprepared for his argument. His opponent believed that the faculty had done him a disservice.

Has anyone read the book or heard about Jay Lucas? Does anyone know about that debate?


----------

